# 2011 Ram 2500



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

here you go....
Fisher Stainless V is going on her in a couple weeks 
800ft. lbs. of torque out of the box.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

she's a lady


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Purdy truck!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats beautiful. Those new ram's are awesome for ride and comfort.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

plowguy43;1286618 said:


> Thats beautiful. Those new ram's are awesome for ride and comfort.


Have to agree with that! But it's not a work truck anymore like any truck these days.
I already miss my Mega Cab for the room behind the seat for tools....
Might get a tool box some day...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you still have the other truck or just running this one?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

plowguy43;1286700 said:


> Do you still have the other truck or just running this one?


still have it of course! Will be a crew truck for my guys in the summer.
I drive a lot more vs our "work trucks" thought is to drive a new truck for a couple years once they have mileage on them I pass them down. Or buy a 3 year old used truck if I need one.
We run 12 plow trucks


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I just ordered the same truck. And I am closing the deal on a 3500 and 4500 Chassis cab/dumps next week.

J.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

nice truck!

looks like someone jacked your hubcab already


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1286779 said:


> nice truck!
> 
> looks like someone jacked your hubcab already


got that right!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

1200 km's on her now.
low end torque is crazy on the cummins! you can drive that thing at 1000 rpm without a problem of being slow 
Quiet too. Can sneak up on people now! All around a great truck wesport


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

some more pictures


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Stop posting pictures your killing me.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Now why would you pass that truck on in a few years and get it destroyed by your guy's LOL

I'm not a dodge guy but that's a nice truck Stephan


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

she's getting there


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1288277 said:


> she's getting there


Would look better if it was black. :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassman09;1288294 said:


> Would look better if it was black. :laughing:


but only for 1 minute!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Grassman09;1288294 said:


> Would look better if it was black. :laughing:


Agreed but a pain to keep clean


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Grassman09;1288294 said:


> Would look better if it was black. :laughing:


...and a Chevy.

JK Nice truck Steffan, I like the lettering on the door.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks!
Plow should come in soon too.
Still on the fence about putting a spreader on here.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

DeVries;1288322 said:


> Agreed but a pain to keep clean


But when they are clean, they look good.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassman09;1288404 said:


> But when they are clean, they look good.


But they are never clean! So they never look good! :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1288413 said:


> But they are never clean! So they never look good! :laughing:


Hey now just because you have a nice warm shop to wash yours in or your truck will fit in the wash doesn't mean you can poke fun at me. :realmad:


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

wash my truck about twice a week and still wouldnt want a black truck 
Had to many black vehicles to know better.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1288465 said:


> wash my truck about twice a week and still wouldnt want a black truck
> Had to many black vehicles to know better.


Racist..... And what white was so much better?  Is that a 6430 I see in your avatar?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassman09;1288488 said:


> Racist..... And what white was so much better?  Is that a 6430 I see in your avatar?


Silver is my color of choice......


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Silver hides EVERYTHING! I love it


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Put her to work today....at least a little 

planting 20 65mm caliber trees, hundreds of shrubs, couple hundred feet of retaining wall, grading, and seeding.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Plow is going on tomorrow


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

..............


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn cedar that's one nice combo
I don't think you will have room for a salter after you put your wallet in the back
$ $ chaching


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Still on the fence about a salter since the truck is to nice for one anyway but most likely will put a 1.5 yarder on it.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Added some carbon fibre trim over the factory wood.


----------

